# Anyone build websites?



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

Anyone here do such a thing?


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I have done some. Personally, I prefer to use my own simple template and Dreamweaver to use both the visual interface and html code. I can save my entire site on my computer, which I like.

Another way is to do a blog using WordPress or Blogger - the disadvantage is that you are depending on their code and plugins. The advantage is that it is generally easy to get a nice looking site up with good navigation built in. Another advantage is that there are all kinds of great plugins for photo galleries, polls, etc. A disadvantage of this is that you can not move your whole site to another domain (at least I could not), and you can not save the entire site, but just a database of what you have entered on pages. I have done some WordPress blogs.

There are other "easy" website creators as well. New ones sprout up all the time.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I created my own website. I used WordPress but didn't like it because, depending on another's coding was difficult to understand. (For the more difficult component one of our HT users helped me. This was the part where I wanted to permit others to contact me about the site's materials.)

I used "Note Tab Light" to construct/edit html pages and Paint Shop Pro to create images. Each time I could actually put what I was creating on my browser without its actually being on the internet. It is easy to find simple html codes for just about anything you want to do. They are all over the net and free. And it is fun too, once you learn a little of the basics.

Another way of learning html coding is to view another's web page. Right click and then click "view page source". The html coding used for that page will show up. Now that is a great way to LEARN; but it should never be used to steal.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

You both might as well be talking Chinese. Lol


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

If you do not want to learn HTML, or at least the basics, then you are probably best off with a website operating on a blog platform like http://Blogger.com or http://WordPress.com . Both of these offer free blogs - they work and perhaps you might give them a try. And by the way, a "blog" is just a website. The blog platform was created for those that were constantly posting news items, updates, etc but they can also be used for a website containing as few as 1 page.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

I'm gonna hire someone. Lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL!

I don't think it's as difficult any more, as it once was. I hand coded for a long time, then went with Hot Dog Pro. Liked Dreamweaver, but there was the cost, and the learning curve was LARGE.

Check out the free WYSIWYG (what you see is what you get) web design programs, play around with some...you'll find something you like, and that makes sense to you.

Mon


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I used Dreamweaver for my website. Made it look pretty good, although I had to kind of tie the CSS sheets up in weird locations because I didn't bother to learn everything. I did some odd things with the HTML, too - well, it works at least. I wouldn't market my skills - plenty of people out there way better at it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I usually suggest that people who are new to web page building start with a template. That's a generic web page that was created with easy editing in mind. Search at Google for free web page templates.

https://www.google.com/search?q=free+web+page+templates

Select one that looks good for your purpose, then use a graphical html editor to change the text for your needs. A good free graphical html editor, called Kompozer, can be downloaded for free.

http://www.kompozer.net/download.php

If you download the Kompozer installer rather than the zip archive it's easier to install. Here's the direct link to the English installer.

https://sourceforge.net/projects/ko...s/exe/kompozer-0.8b3.en-US.win32.exe/download

That should get you started.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

Thanks to all!!


----------

